# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  امتحان الكفاءة الجامعية..University Achievement Exam

## المهندس

امتحان الكفاءة الجامعية
University Achievement Exam
تضمنت الخطة الاستراتيجية للتعليم العالي في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية خلال الأعوام 2004-2006 رؤيةً تقوم على إيجاد نظام تربوي ذي جودة عالية قادر على تخريج كوادر بشرية مؤهلة ومتخصصة في مختلف حقول المعرفة تلبي احتياجات المجتمع الحالية والمستقبلية بما يتواءم مع تحقيق تنمية اقتصادية واجتماعية مستدامة". كما تضمنت الأهداف العامة لهذه الاستراتيجية ضرورة تحسين نوعية ومواءمة التعليم العالي لمتطلبات المجتمع من خلال وضع معايير وأسس للاعتماد وضبط الجودة تطبق على مؤسسات التعليم العالي كافة وتتطابق مع المعايير الدولية.
ومن هنا كان لا بد من إيجاد آليات ووسائل تستطيع من خلالها الدولة الأردنية ومؤسساتها المعنية تقييم مخرجات التعليم العالي بهدف قياس مدى تأثير العمليات التي تجري على مدخلات ذلك التعليم في مؤسسات التعليم العالي.
وبذلك قرر مجلس التعليم العالي الذي يضطلع بوضع السياسات العامة للتعليم العالي في المملكة استحداث "امتحان الكفاءة الجامعية" لجميع الطلبة الأردنيين الخريجين في الجامعات الأردنية، وفي الجامعات غير الأردنية ممن يرغبون في معادلة شهاداتهم.

ما الذي يهدف إليه الامتحان؟

يهدف " امتحان الكفاءة الجامعية" إلى ما يلي:
تزويد الطالب الخريج بشهادة كفاءة في مجال تخصصه معترف بها دولياً.
تزويد الجامعات ووزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي والمؤسسات الأخرى ذات العلاقة بمعلومات معتمدة يمكن استخدامها في تقييم المناهج وتطويرها وتحسين طرق التدريس، وبالتالي تحقيق معايير الاعتماد وضمان الجودة والنوعية في مخرجات التعليم العالي.
مساعدة حامل درجة البكالوريوس المؤهل على الحصول على قبول للدراسات العليا من خلال تقديم شهادة تبيّن جاهز يته لتلك الدراسات، إضافة إلى إمكانية الحصول على منح دراسية في هذا المجال.
المساعدة في الحصول على فرص عمل لدى الجهات الإقليمية والدولية التي تعتمد بالإضافة إلى الشهادة الجامعية نتائج امتحانات الكفاءة الجامعية الدولية.

ما الذي يقيسه الامتحان؟

تهدف أسئلة "امتحان الكفاءة الجامعية" إلى تقييم مستوى المعرفة الأساسية للطالب في حقل تخصصه عن طريق استكشاف قدرته على :
تحليل المعضلات وحلّها ضمن إطار تخصصه.
فهم العلاقات التي تربط بين المعلومات والمعارف في الجوانب المختلفة من تخصصه.
تفسير البيانات او الأرقام المجدولة او التي تظهر على شكل رسومات بيانية او أشكال توضيحية.


استراتيجية التعامل مع أسئلة الامتحان : 

تحدّد علامات " امتحان الكفاءة الجامعية " وفقاً لعدد الإجابات الصحيحة من الاختيارات المعطاة. ولا تُخصم علامات مقابل الإجابات الخاطئة. ولذا، فمن الأفضل ألاّ يترك الطالب الإجابة عن أي سؤال في الامتحان، لأن هناك فرصة الحصول على إجابة صحيحة عن السؤال. ملاحظة: يجب أن يجيب الطالب عن نصف الأسئلة على الأقل من الامتحان حتى تُعتمد علامات الطالب في التقارير المرفوعة للقسم أو في تقارير العلامات الفرعية. لا يجوز اختيار أكثر من إجابة لنفس السؤال حيث يتم إلغاء السؤال نهائياً في مثل هذه الحالة.




من يضع أسئلة الامتحان؟
تشارك نخبة من أساتذة كل تخصص في الجامعات الأردنية الرسمية والخاصة في وضع مكونات ومفردات "امتحان الكفاءة الجامعية"، وتقوم المؤسسة الدولية لخدمات الاختبارات التربوية (“ETS”Educational Testing Services) بالمشاركة في ذلك وفي تنظيم عقد الامتحان، كما تقوم اللجنة العليا المشكلّة بقرار من وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي بالتنسيق والتعاون في هذا الأمر.

إن مشاركة جهة دولية في الامتحان أمر هام لتوفير البعد الدولي لـه والاعتراف بنتائجه، بغية تحقيق بعض أهدافه مثل مساعدة الخريجين على الحصول على قبول للدراسات العليا في الجامعات خارج الوطن، والحصول على المنح المقدمة من الجهات الإقليمية والدولية.

مدة الامتحان 
ساعتان

من يقدّم الامتحان؟

وفقاً لقرار مجلس التعليم العالي، فإن على جميع الطلبة الأردنيين المتوقع تخرجهم في فصل ما أن يتقدموا "لامتحان الكفاءة الجامعية" كلُّ في تخصصه. ويكون الامتحان اختيارياً للطلبة غير الأردنيين.

نتيجة الامتحان
تصدر شهادة للطالب الخريج وتظهر في هذه الشهادة العلامة التي حصل عليها الطالب، وترتيبه بين زملائه في نفس التخصص .
وفقاً لقرار مجلس التعليم العالي، لا يعتبر النجاح في هذا الامتحان شرطاً للتخرّج، لكن تقديمه يعتبر شرطاً لذلك.

ما الفائدة من نتائج الامتحان؟

تصنَّف نتائج " امتحان الكفاءة الجامعية" على خمسة مستويات كما يلي :
1. مستوى الطالب بالنسبة لأقرانه في نفس الجامعة.
2. مستوى الطالب بالنسبة لأقرانه في نفس التخصص في الجامعات الأردنية الأخرى.
3. مستوى الطالب بالنسبة لأقرانه في نفس التخصص في الجامعات على مستوى العالم.
4. مستوى الجامعة بالنسبة للجامعات الأردنية .
5. مستوى الجامعة بالنسبة لجامعات العالم ككل.

ومن هنا فإنه يمكن استخدام نتائج "امتحان الكفاءة الجامعية" لإفادة الطالب، والقسم الأكاديمي، والجامعة، والتعليم العالي على مستوى الوطن، إضافة إلى المؤسسات الوطنية والإقليمية والدولية التي توفر فرص عمل للخريجين كما يلي:
يستطيع الطالب تقييم مستواه ذاتياً بمقارنة نتيجته في الامتحان بنتائج زملائه في نفس التخصص في جامعته.
يستطيع القسم الأكاديمي تقييم خطته الدراسية (فيما يخص مواد التخصص) ومدى تقدّم طلبة القسم فيها بمقارنة نتائج خريجيه بنتائج زملائهم في نفس التخصص في الجامعات الأردنية الأخرى، وكذلك بمقارنة نتائجهم بنتائج نظرائهم من الأردنيين خريجي الجامعات غير الأردنية.
تستطيع الجامعة تقييم مستوى برامجها التخصصية بمقارنة نتائج خريجيها في حقول التخصص المختلفة بنتائج نظرائهم في الجامعات الأردنية الأخرى.
تستطيع المؤسسات المهتمة بالتعليم العالي في المملكة إجراء مقارنات بين نتائج الطلبة الأردنيين في الامتحان في تخصص معين ونتائج نظرائهم في جامعات في دول أخرى.

سيؤدي التفوق المتكرر لنتائج طلبة أحد التخصصات في جامعة معينّة إلى اكتساب تلك الجامعة سمعةً متميزةً بين الجامعات الأردنية في ذلك التخصص.
نظراً لشدة التنافس في الحصول على فرص عمل في المؤسسات الوطنية والإقليمية والدولية، فإن نتائج امتحان الكفاءة سوف تمكن الخريج من الحصول على فرص عمل افضل تتفق مع مقدرته.
سيؤدي الامتحان في نهاية الأمر إلى خلق التنافس بين التخصصات المتناظرة في الجامعات المختلفة نحو تحقيق مستويات افضل من خلال تطوير الخطط الدراسية، وأساليب التدريس، وزيادة تأهيل أعضاء هيئة التدريس، وتوفير متطلبات العملية التدريسية على افضل وجه.

أين يُعقد الامتحان؟

يُعقد "امتحان الكفاءة الجامعية" في الجامعة التي ينتمي إليها الطالب، ويتم الترتيب له بالتعاون بين الجامعة واللجنة العليا للامتحان ومؤسسة (ETS).

كم مرّة يستطيع الطالب تقديم الامتحان؟

يستطيع الطالب تقديم "امتحان الكفاءة الجامعية" لأكثر من مرة وبحد أقصى ثلاث مرّات، لكن تقديم الامتحان لأول مرّة يجب ان يكون في الفصل الذي يتوقع فيه تخرجه.

محتوى الامتحان؟

تهدف ما نسبته (25%-40%) من أسئلة الامتحان الى اختبار قدرة الطالب الخرّيج على معرفة او التعرف إلى تعابير، حقائق، أفكار، توجهات، طرق، أساليب، مبادئ، وتعاميم في مجال تخصصه.
تهدف ما نسبته (25%-40%) من أسئلة الامتحان الى اختبار قدرة الطالب الخرّيج على فهم معلومات مكتوبة، تقارير مكتوبة، جداول، رسومات بيانية، تعليمات، وقوانين لها علاقة بتخصصه. 
كما تهدف ما نسبته حوالي (30%-50%) من أسئلة الامتحان إلى اختبار قدرة الطالب الخريج على تطبيق أفكار معينة، إجراءات معينة، أساليب، معادلات، مبادئ، ونظريات في مجال تخصصه.

رسوم الامتحان؟
تم تحديد الرسوم بواقع (20) دينار يدفعها الطالب المتقدم للامتحان.

التخصصات التي سيعقد بها امتحان الكفاءة الجامعية للطلبة للفصل الثاني 2005/2006

وافق مجلس التعليم العالي استناداً إلى قراره رقم (4) بتاريخ 2/2/2006 على عقد امتحانات الكفاءة الجامعية للطلبة المتوقع تخرجهم على الفصل الدراسي الثاني للعام الجامعي 2005/2006 في التخصصات التالية :

علم الحاسوب تعقده مؤسسة ETS 
التمريض بالتعاون مع المجلس التمريضي الأردني 
اللغة الإنجليزية 
إدارة الأعمال
التسويق
التصميم الجرافيكي
محاسبة 
الصيدلة
الحقوق
هندسة كهربائية
هندسة مدنية
هندسة ميكانيك
هندسة حاسوب .

----------


## مسار الضوء

مشكور اخي على التنبيه 
 والشرح المبسط

 بانتظااااار جديدك

----------

